# AON wouldnt insure my r32gtr :(



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

well spoke to them today and they said its a no go
didnt like the mods
suspension not lowered just aftermarket
aftermarket alloys
stainless exhaust
tinted rear windows?? made a big deal out of them?

really sad but i guess im gonna struggle to insure it for a reasonable amount ,
i only wanted it for the occasional ride out but you would think i wanted to road race it
me and my partner are insured for a evo 4 comprehensivly with buisness cover 8000 miles for £650 per year but it seems like it may be double that for the skyline as a second car for only 3000 miles per year
i hope im wrong and a insurance company gives us a realistic quote


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

Try Keith Michaels.


----------

